# California Sunsets 2013



## grahamclarkphoto (Dec 30, 2013)

The light in 2013 was quite unique, and weather conditions in California contributed to some interesting lighting conditions, to say the least! Freezing in SF to rain and snow in Death Valley. 

Captured these while at a workshop with PhotoTourSF.com recently. If you have any questions let me know! : )

Graham


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome. Lovely shots. I especially like the first one. Well done Sir.


----------



## jsiras (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome, they're so beautiful.
8)


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a great set of shots. Nice work. Was the rock wall anywhere near that red? The only thing that jumps out at me. Your treatment of the images is strongly saturated but I think still tasteful and not overdone.


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> That's a great set of shots. Nice work. Was the rock wall anywhere near that red? The only thing that jumps out at me. Your treatment of the images is strongly saturated but I think still tasteful and not overdone.








Interesting timing that you ask, as I was just posting about my trip to Yosemite this past weekend with original .CR2s + TIFFs of the images. Check it out here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19217.msg359907#msg359907

With a long exposure on a low ISO the reds come out-of-camera with too much saturation. I'm careful never to increase saturation in that situation, with sometimes actually decreasing saturation a bit, while at the same time increasing exposure slightly.


----------

